# Marks on my P's Forhead!!!!!!



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

HELP! HELP!!!
my P has some kinda whitish mark on his forhead. its on each side and its symetric and it looks like a small inward bump and is whitish(see pic below) what it this? whats the treatment!!!
HELP PLZ I AM DESPERATE!!!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Oops forgot pic


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

He's growing a third eye


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

could it just be a bump on the head?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

it doesnt look like anything serious...how long has it been there?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Did it all of a sudden appear? It looks like it jumped and hit the aquarium lid or hit some other object in the tank. Doesn't look like a big deal but keep an eye out for infection just in case...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DonH said:


> Did it all of a sudden appear? It looks like it jumped and hit the aquarium lid or hit some other object in the tank. Doesn't look like a big deal but keep an eye out for infection just in case...


 Same exact answer


----------



## allen smith (Jul 6, 2003)

it could be the same ass hole inthe head like o's get.
cause r bad water conditions and malnutrision is the biggest cause of it.
u can get some med's 4 it but i am not sure if it will hurt p's or not need to look into it more. i will try also this weekend


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

yeah it appeared suddenly







added some salt in the water last night and it hasent gotten worse. lol first thing i thought when i saw that mark was that he had the hole-in-the-head disease







lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

can you please add this pic to the sick fish pics thread pinned in this forum?

heres a handy link


----------

